# Super Barsch und Zander Köder



## Mjanek (2. September 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich habe nun endlich Zeit gehabt einen Köder den mein Bruder mir aus Alaska mitgebracht hatte zu testen.Es handelte sich dabei um die Cicada von Reef Runner.Also vor weg ich habe so etwas selten erlebt.Ich stand in einer Reihe mit 7 anderen Anglern an einer bekannten Barschstelle und der Köder war Haushoch überlegen.Ich fing in einer Stunde etwa soviel wie die anderen zusammen.Leider riss mir nach einem Hänger das Stahlvorfach und aus war der Traum.Ich habe nun versucht die Cicada bei einem Deutschen Händler zu bekommen und habe auch einen in Dortmund gefunden,leider kosten die Dinger bei ihm soviel wie ein guter Wobbler von Rapalla ca 7€ und in Alaska hatte mein Bruder dafür gerademal 2,50$ bezahlt.Kennt jemand noch einen anderen Anbieter oder einen vergleichbaren Köder.Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar (Ich habe den Händler absichtlich nicht erwähnt er führt den Artikel nich in seinem Online Handel.Aber auf der Internetseite von Reef Runner kann man sich die guten Stücke ansehen).

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Agalatze (2. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

wie lautet denn die internet seite von reef runner ?
und unter was muss ich da gucken ?
bin ja neugierig


----------



## Mjanek (2. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Das ist die Adresse

http://www.reefrunner.com/NewFiles/cicada.html


----------



## Agalatze (2. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

danke !
die sehen ja urig aus


----------



## just_a_placebo (2. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Hab auch grad mal auf die seite geschaut...
Fand die jetzt aber nicht weiter spektakulär.
Wenns die so zu kaufen gäbe würd ich mir ja auch mal einen holen und testen, aber doch nicht extra aus Amiland bestellen...


----------



## lippfried (2. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

pn oder e-mail an mich und ich helfe euch!

  lippfried


----------



## Zanderseb (2. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Der andere Händler müsste www.Angel-Ussat.de sein.

 Uli ist von den Köder schwer begeistert.
 Bei ihm sind die Köder noch recht günstig.
 Bei meinem Händler kosten die glaub 9 Eumeln.


----------



## Mjanek (2. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Also das Aussehen ist def. nicht der Beisreiz sonder der Radau unter Wasser den die Dinger machen.Der Köder ist sowol als Vertikal wie Horizontalköder zu benutzen und der Flügel ist in sich gebogen sodas er beim Einholen ein wahsins Spektakel an der Rute macht.


----------



## bigslizer (4. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Hi!
Seit ich die Cicada benutze habe ich mein Gummis in die letzte Ecke verbannt.
die dinger machen ein Höllenspektakel im Wasser und man kan die auf verschiedene arten fischen, wie ein Gufi, wie win Wobbler. oder wie ein Zocker.
Ich bestelle sie direkt in den USA für 2,50 ami€.


----------



## Case (4. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Also Sachen gibts...?

Aus was für 'nem Material sind die,? schwimmend, sinkend, ? Tiefläufer, Flachläufer,? 
Welche Größe für welchen Fisch.?
Hört sich ja gut an.

Case


----------



## Greg (4. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Sind aus Metall und sinken. GIbt ganz winzige (unter 1cm!!!) und größere und die vibrieren echt super.

Beu angel-ussat.de sind das nicht die echten von reef runner. Die von reef runner sind wesentlich besser.


cu


----------



## Guen (4. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Die Cycadas bei Ussat sind die Originalen  !Der Pole Marek Pokutycki stellt die Dinger fast in Handarbeit her  !
Zur Fängigkeit kann ich aber nix sagen ,als Gummifetischist habe ich noch nicht mit den Dingern gefischt  !
Gruss Guen


----------



## bigslizer (5. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Hallo,
also ich kafe die dinger und andere Angelsachen meist da
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...tId=&parentType=&rid=&cmCat=search&hasJS=true
die liefern auch nach Deutschland

die Cicada ist ein tiefläufer der sich wie ein Gufi führen läst, oder man kurbelt ihn wie ein Spinner,  man kan auch vertikal damit fischen, der umgang damit ist sehr einfach, wer mal mit einer angelt dem zeigt die rutenspitze die richtige führung an, man mekt es in der ganzen Rute.
es gibt sie in vielen Farben und größen, einfach mal eine Kleine Ausprobieren.


----------



## Greg (5. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Cycadas bei Ussat sind die Originalen  !Der Pole Marek Pokutycki stellt die Dinger fast in Handarbeit her  !
> Zur Fängigkeit kann ich aber nix sagen ,als Gummifetischist habe ich noch nicht mit den Dingern gefischt  !
> Gruss Guen


 
nein die von reef runner gibt es schon wesentlich länger und sind meiner Meinung nach auch besser.


----------



## Guen (5. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

@Greg

Ist das so ?Guck an ,habe ich schon wieder dazugelernt  :g !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Greg (5. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*



			
				Guen schrieb:
			
		

> @Greg
> 
> Ist das so ?Guck an ,habe ich schon wieder dazugelernt :g !
> 
> Gruss Guen


 
ja ist wirklich so. Mein Großvater hatte schon welche um 1960 herum. Ein echt alter und sehr guter Köder.

Trotzdem sind die polnischen Dinger auch sehr brauchbar und ein vollwertiger Ersatz.


cu


----------



## Guen (5. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Wow ,um 1960 ?????Das ist ja dann ein echter Oldschool-Köder,ein Klassiker sozusagen  :g !


Gruss Guen


----------



## Frede (5. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Kann man damit auch am Forellenteich angeln?? Bei uns steht nur Spinner,wobbler und gummifische sind verboten.Wasist das denn genau?

Gruss.Frede


----------



## Greg (5. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Die amer. Einteilung vibrating blade gibts hier gar nicht, Am ehesten gehören diese wohl zu den Blinkern.

Aber ich denke mal ,dass Kunstköder allgemein gemeint sind und ,dass die cycada daher auch nicht gestattet ist. Aber Forellen mögen diesen Köder durchaus!


cu


----------



## Mjanek (8. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

So,nachdem sich Lippfried angeboten hatte,mir einige Cicadas zu besorgen (und sogar extra aus den USA Farbvarianten bestellt hat,die er nicht in seinem Shop hatte) habe ich einen neuen Händler gefunden bei dem mir die Preise auch besser schmecken #6 .Er wird warscheinlich in nächster Zeit auch die Gummiaale in sein Programm aufnehmen,die Zensiert in der Letzten Blinker 09.04 vorgestellt hat.Bin ja mal gespannt wie die Laufen :q .

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Selbstverständlich darf auch ein Privatmann Werbung machen, warum sollte er das nicht dürfen?
Aber was ist an so einem Shop privat??
Da gibts ne Steuernummer mit allem drum und dran, dann ist das also ein "privates" Geschäft??
Zudem hatte der Betreiber mit uns Kontakt und will bei uns keine Werbung machen.

Sorry Mjanek, so wie Du das schreibst, fällt für mich klar unter die Kategorie "Schleichwerbung", auch wenn Du das vielleicht anders siehst.

Dein Engagement in allen Ehren - aber gleiches Recht für alle.

Den Link lösche ich mal, wie seriös ein "privater" Shop ist, der "schleichwerben" muss, soll jeder selber entscheiden. 

Aber man muss dem Shopbetreiber ja keinen Schaden bei seinem Ruf/Image zufügen, indem man solche Sachen durchgehen lässt.

Und es wäre auch unfair gegenüber unserer Partnern und Werbekunden wie auch gegenüber den Membern!


----------



## Mjanek (8. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Ok ,das seh ich ein.Dann sollen Interessenten sich direkt an Lippfried wenden.Wie hätte ich das denn formulieren müssen damit der Link stehen bleibt? Und,selbstverständlich schreibe ich den Artikel als Empfehlung ,weil genau das sollte es ja auch sein.Ich kenne den Mann nicht Privat und bin nur durch meinen Tread mit ihm in Verbindung gekommen (ich hätte sonst immer noch keinen Händler der mir weiter helfen könnte).Ich wollte eigentlich den anderen eine Möglichkeit geben, auch an den Köder zu kommen ohne große Klimmzüge veranstallten zu müssen.Also nochmals Sorry !!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Pete (8. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

sieh an, die renaissance eines eigentlich längst in vergessenheit geratenen köders...
mit erzählte volker dapoz vor zwei jahren von den dingern...seine meeresköder erinnern ja vom flattern her auch an die bewegungen der zikade...


----------



## Greg (8. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

vergessen würde ich sie eigentlich doch nicht nennen. In konstanter Reegelmäßigkeit konnte ich über die was lesen/hören.



cu


----------



## thomas kressin (10. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Hi,

richtig, die Zikaden gibt es schon seit urzeiten. Ich kann mich erinnern, die mal in den 80ern in einem DAM Katalog oder so gesehen zu haben. Hab die aber nie gekauft, weil sie damals in erster Linie als Vertikalköder angepriesen wurden und ich damals noch kein Boot hatte. Jetzt hat man sie wohl wieder ausgegraben. Ob die Dinger fische fangen, weiß ich bisher nicht, man kann ja nicht alles ausprobieren.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Birger (10. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Aha und welchen hast du da gefischt? Farbe, Größe?
Wie viele Hänger produziert das Ding mit seinen 4 Haken?


----------



## Mjanek (11. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Ich glaube die Frage geht an mich.Also ich habe die Cicade in Gold/Gelb (Reef Runner Seite http://www.reefrunner.com/NewFiles/cicada.html  die Nr.201) mit einem Gewicht von 1/2 Oz ca14g benutz.Zu der Hänger häufigkeit kann ich keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Spinner und der Cicada feststellen.Das lag aber warscheinlich an der Köderführung denn ich habe sie kaum auf den Grund gesetzt sondern einfach wie einen Spinner eingeholt.Den oberen Doppelhaken kann man getrost entfernen, da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe,das alle Fische am unteren gehakt waren.Noch etwas ! mein Bruder benutze gleichzeitig eine Silberfarbene,die war aber ganz klar unterlegen.Ob's ein Zufall war ? nach dem Wechsel auf eine Schwarze erfolgten wieder deutlich mehr Fänge.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Knobbes (12. September 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Einige super Links, aber die Seite von Uli Beyer gefällt mir am besten.
Gruss knobbes


----------



## lippfried (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

habe sie nun da

 lippfried


----------



## lippfried (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

habe nun endlich mal die cikada getestet und auch zwei schöne barsche fangen können.

   lippfried


----------



## Enny (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*



			
				lippfried schrieb:
			
		

> habe sie nun da
> 
> lippfried



Lippfried wo hast'n die Dinger bestellt und wie lange hast'n für die 2 Barsche gebraucht?  |kopfkrat


----------



## lippfried (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

bestellen kann man die bei: pn oder e-mail an mich.
 ich habe die cikade immer mal wieder beim angeln 4-5 mal durchs wasser gezogen, nichts. gestern wieder und dann hat es geklappt, weiter versucht und wider ein biss. noch ein paar mal dann war es aber vorbei. auf andere köder ging auch nichts mehr.

 lippfried


----------



## Enny (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Und wie führt man die Dinger ?  #c


----------



## lippfried (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

ich habe sie immer unter zug gehalten. dabei aber mal schneller und mal langsamer aber immer das sie vibrieren.

 lippfried


----------



## rainer1962 (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Hab da auch noch ne Frage dazu........
wie montiert ihr die denn?????
direkt an die Hauptschnur, per Wirbel oder wie????
Uli Beyer empfiehlt für die "Polen" einen runden Karabiner.


----------



## lippfried (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

ich habe sie einfach in mein 30cm flexonit vorfach in den wirbel eingehängt. ich angel immer mit stahl, habe schon hechte verloren weil ich mal eben ohne stahl geblinkert habe. 
   die "polen" machen auch alarm, habe aber mit den teilen  noch keinen erfolg gehabt. 


   viele grüße 
   lippfried


----------



## VioLK (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Hi ihrs,
leider habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit der Cycada, da ich sie selbst erst vor zwei Tagen in einem Angelladen um die Ecke entdeckt habe (werde ich heute Abend aber mal ausprobieren).
Den Preis von 5.90€ fand ich auf den ersten Blick auch recht happig, aber wenn das Ding auch nur halb so fängig ist, wie ich gehört habe, dann ist es das Wert gewesen...

Ich melde mich dann morgen mal mit Erfahrungen.
ciao


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Super Barsch und Zander Köder*

Fliegt auf jeden Fall bis zum Horizont & ist hervorragend zum Vertiaklfischen geeignet.  #6 

Ansonsten gibt es andere Kunstköder 

meridian


----------

